# Tongue weight



## inkman (Jul 22, 2021)

I have a Dutchman Atlas 2732RB. Spec says hitch is 754". Is this total dry weight, or does is take into account the propane tanks full? and battery? water?


----------



## Soujrnr (Jul 26, 2021)

Typically, trailer weights are dry weight.


----------



## henryck (Jul 29, 2021)

The 754 lbs is the hitch weight. 

More info about the hitch weight-- exploreusa.com/blog/understanding-the-hitch-weight-for-your-travel-trailer-texas/


----------

